# Preventing gas pockets in sand.



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Obsidian and I were wondering if every week during a water change would be an ideal time span to rake the sand. Or should it be done every few days?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

I would say don't do it right before a water change because any sand that gets kicked up with get sucked up by the siphon and may cause a drain clog.

I would say like twice a week would probably be ideal.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I always clean gravel while I am changing water. Seems a waste to stir up debris from the gravel and not go ahead and syphon it on out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

You don't have anaerobic buildup in gravel though... at least that I have ever heard of...
And I meant the good sand that is stirred up from the raking, not unwanted debris and what not.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

to avoid getting gas pockets in a tank with a sand substrate you have to keep moving it...from the top to the bottom..the entire substrate needs to be stirred up..don't just try to rake the top or just parts of it...do it all.once a week is fine..and do it a bit before the water change..then when it settles down syphon the debris off..


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh, I read about these things calle Under-Gravel Jets... They are a DIY and are really cool. 

Its a network of 'jets' that lie under the sand and with the use of a powerhead, push water upwards from the bottom of the sand bed. It keeps the substrate from getting dead spots (supposedly) and reduces the amount of debris that actually gets into the sand. 

Here's a link: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ug_jets.php


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

lemons said:


> I would say don't do it right before a water change because any sand that gets kicked up with get sucked up by the siphon and may cause a drain clog.
> 
> I would say like twice a week would probably be ideal.


I don't like toss the sand around, I drag stuff through the sand and then siphon it, I use the other side of the sink where no garbage disposal is.



ron v said:


> I always clean gravel while I am changing water. Seems a waste to stir up debris from the gravel and not go ahead and syphon it on out.


I have sand tho, it stays on top. I have a good filters and usually nothing is on the sand except for around decorations.



lemons said:


> You don't have anaerobic buildup in gravel though... at least that I have ever heard of...
> And I meant the good sand that is stirred up from the raking, not unwanted debris and what not.


It doesn't really get stirred up much maybe comes off by an inch.



lohachata said:


> to avoid getting gas pockets in a tank with a sand substrate you have to keep moving it...from the top to the bottom..the entire substrate needs to be stirred up..don't just try to rake the top or just parts of it...do it all.once a week is fine..and do it a bit before the water change..then when it settles down syphon the debris off..


I siphon the debris into a 5 gallon bucket then I stir the whole sand not just top I get into the bottom, then I use my python no spill thing to empty 25% then fill the tank back up.


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

llamas said:


> Oh, I read about these things calle Under-Gravel Jets... They are a DIY and are really cool.
> 
> Its a network of 'jets' that lie under the sand and with the use of a powerhead, push water upwards from the bottom of the sand bed. It keeps the substrate from getting dead spots (supposedly) and reduces the amount of debris that actually gets into the sand.
> 
> Here's a link: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ug_jets.php


Oh yes, that is a well covered topic in the chat room. Just ask loha about some of out conversations about it. And they do work amazingly well its just that theyre relatively new to the fish scene and hard to mass produce so its all diy


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Redwings, it can still clog the drain. I lot of drains have U pipes (i know one you contractors will correct me with the correct terminology), and sand and debris can settle on the bottom of there... happened to me once or twice.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i believe it is called a "P trap".....you best hope that it is the only place that clogs..lol


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

lemons said:


> Redwings, it can still clog the drain. I lot of drains have U pipes (i know one you contractors will correct me with the correct terminology), and sand and debris can settle on the bottom of there... happened to me once or twice.


I dump the bucket outside tho, my python is 50 feet so it doesn't have a strong suction and I only use it for sucking water in and out which is just water mainly. I use one of those little 2 foot vacuums for cleaning the bottom, it has a better suction.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

aha. i sill dont get why anyone would spend that much money on a python siphon tho


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

lemons said:


> aha. i sill dont get why anyone would spend that much money on a python siphon tho


60 bucks isn't much. I hated carrying buckets outside and then from the sink to tank lol. I know you can make cheap ones, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i got the 24 inch python without the long hose for $5 at one of the club auctions.but i just hook it up to a garden hose..i use it for both draining and filling...when you change 500-800 gallons of water at a time ; buckets just don't cut it..


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

lohachata said:


> i got the 24 inch python without the long hose for $5 at one of the club auctions.but i just hook it up to a garden hose..i use it for both draining and filling...when you change 500-800 gallons of water at a time ; buckets just don't cut it..


Exactly =p, spend 60 bucks now or spend 50 grand later in life on back surgery after hauling 50 tons of water =p


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Why do you use buckets...? I don't get it. What is the point of having a 25-50 foot siphon if you're just going to be hauling the water in buckets anyway...
You go out a door or out a window....


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

When I use the "hose" as I call it I there is this deal connected to the faucet. You can get it at most home stores. I shove the end of the gravel vac in the end of the hose and apply duct tape. You got a python now. There is no hauling of buckets.... thats the point. 

As far a gas build up, I'm pretty sure I have that in my 55gal. Its only under my caecilians burrow. I gravel vac the area and suck up lots of bubbles and get a nice sulfury smell. Never had any issues with the fish..... Its in gravel too.


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

lemons said:


> Why do you use buckets...? I don't get it. What is the point of having a 25-50 foot siphon if you're just going to be hauling the water in buckets anyway...
> You go out a door or out a window....


I bucket like 2 gallons of water outside from when I use my small siphon to get the debris off the sand, my python is too long so it has a bad suction when trying to suck up debris. I mainly use it to take water out like 20+ gallons and refill it.

You will ask then why did you get such a long one?!? Because I move my tank around sometimes and it can be 20 feet from the sink or 40+ so I need a long one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmm, still doesn't sound right to me. 

Anyway, I once sucked a yellow lab out my window and found him living in the gutter 2 weeks later


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

lucky my 55 gallon is next to the window so i just stick my tube out the screen and let it drain away lol , i use to let it hang about how way down the tank with the lid close so i didn't have to hold it until i seen one of my dumb goldfish swim to close and get suction to the tip of the tube lol... So now i just use my mag float and trap it in the corner of the tank so no fishies and get caught lo

and for the sand when i do a water change i usually stick my arm in and move the sand around with my fingers, or i use the end of a spoon or fork and glide it through the sand. And i always vac any debris off the sand before i stir it cause it only gets trapped under it when you stir it so why stir it down to trap it if you can suck it off before that happens right?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

what I was thinking was not the raking of the top part. I am thinking more of getting a stick of some kind and using it all the way down and running lines through the sand. That way I can miss the plants and not harm them. Kind of a deep slow stirring.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Obsidian said:


> what I was thinking was not the raking of the top part. I am thinking more of getting a stick of some kind and using it all the way down and running lines through the sand. That way I can miss the plants and not harm them. Kind of a deep slow stirring.



Basically doing like i do with the end of a spoon or a fork or even better a dull butter knife  (the part you hold) running lines every half or quarter of a inch through the sand and around the plants missing them


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

lemons said:


> Hmm, still doesn't sound right to me.
> 
> Anyway, I once sucked a yellow lab out my window and found him living in the gutter 2 weeks later


does to me.


----------

